# New Shipment of Plecos



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We received several of these plush guys this week. They are a great gift (not only for kids).  





The toy is 12 inches long and can be attached to any glass surface. 
Try to place one of these cuties in the office of your boss and see if he/she will give you a raise. 

We are selling them for $9.95.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

More cute plush plecos available in our store. These resemble real fancy plecos. 
Can you guess what species they are?










1)









2)









3)









4)









5)


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I love the suction cup to hang it on the glass


----------

